# Phil Jackson???



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Latimes.com and sports center said that they are discussing contacting Phil Jackson about returning to the lakers as head coach. The LA times said that they asked Byrant in a meeting how he would feel about the coach returning and he said it would be fine...

Interesting, gonna cost some money to get him to come though.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Phil Jackson and Lamar Odom would be a perfect fit together.

I know people are tired of hearing it, but Phil's probably the only coach on the planet who can effectively turn Kobe/Odom into what they were originally supposed to resemble: MJ/Pippen.

Note, I said *resemble*, because I certainly don't think anyone really believes they'll be as good. But even if they turn into a poor man's MJ/Pip duo, they'll still dominate together.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Only in Lakerland.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

YES! I just read these articles, I know that is still at the very early speculation stage, but i for one will be the first to officially sign on for Phil's return. I think it would be a great thing to have him back.:yes:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Its dumb speculation...

The reasons for why Phil would NOT comeback are just too many to list, the fact that people even brought his name up is nonsense

of course, if he did come back, i would be so surprised, i'd probably turn retarded


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>City_Dawg</b>!
> Its dumb speculation...
> 
> The reasons for why Phil would NOT comeback are just too many to list, the fact that people even brought his name up is nonsense
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: I don´t know about the last part but, whit the first, I agree.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

More drama for your mama :no:

Only in Lakerland....

A little snippet from LATimes.com

_It's Not Over Yet: Brad and Jennifer, Back Together!

As implausible as this might seem, choosing Jackson to fill a sudden, mysterious void created by Rudy Tomjanovich would actually make sense for everyone involved … except Phil Jackson. But if the Lakers are willing to resume where negotiations left off a year ago — somewhere around $10 million — it would almost be worth his while. At the very least, he could gather some great epilogue material for the paperback version of "The Last Season." 

Jerry Buss has watched his Lakers diminish into what he'd always dreaded: just another team. You could see it in the pockets of empty seats and occasional empty suites in Staples Center for Tuesday night's victory over the Portland Trail Blazers. For weeks, arena employees have bemoaned the lack of buzz at Laker games.

If Jackson comes back to the franchise whose inner workings he just detailed, Buss' *Lakers are once again the story in sports.*_


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

THE LAKE TOWN SHAKE DOWN BACK IN FULL EFFECT!


Kinda fun to see what happens but I want phil back:yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> More drama for your mama :no:
> 
> Only in Lakerland....
> ...


Lol! It seems like Buss is more concerned with the aesthetics of basketball, rather than the wins and losses. He seems like a guy that would rather lose in an entertaining fashion than win in a methodical way. It's no wonder why Kobe is one of his favorite players. He was also behind the whole Rodman ordeal even though West didn't want any part of it. I can't say that I blame him because there are fans out there that think like him, especially the celebrities. 

Personally, I'd love to have Jackson back. We need a coach with a plan. Rudy just seemed to be going through the motions as the coach. Jackson isn't a guy that is content with just being out on the floor. He wants to win. He expects to win. He'll immediately raise the expectation level for this team. Obviously, we'd need more talent wo get to where he wants to go but it would be interesting to watch. It would be rather ironic if Kobe asked Buss to bring Jackson back. If that were to happen and Jackson were to agree, Phil would have Kobe by the balls. :laugh: Kobe would have no choice but to conform to PJ's system.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Phil would have Kobe by the balls. :laugh: Kobe would have no choice but to conform to PJ's system.


are u sure. I remember a certain game against sacramento were Kobe couldnt get any shots of, he said the defense was just too good. I dont think anyone is gonna have Kobe by the balls, except maybe his wife if she decides to divorce him.
Certainly not in the world of basketball.

I dont think it matters who the coach is as long as Kobe is the center of the offense. LA will find a coach, Kobe probably wants Phil because it kinda shoots down the Kobe forced Phil out theory.
The lakers can make a deal before the deadline for a pg, and or center, and we all might be surprised what actually happens in Lakerland.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

this is all crazy to me it's probably garbage... but Kobe did last year say he liked phil *as a coach* and this year he did say he wanted to go back to the triangle....

personally if I were Kobe I'd have a hard time working for a coach who wrote that stuff in the book...

if this were to be true, is it possible that Kobe did not force Phil out... *i know that is impossible for some to believe... i mean Kobe is pure evil* 

i would definatley not mind seein PJ back on the sideline though


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

But Kobe ran Phil Jackson out of town last year!!!! Why would he want Jackson back!!!!!!

OMG ESPN rulzerz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol! It seems like Buss is more concerned with the aesthetics of basketball, rather than the wins and losses. He seems like a guy that would rather lose in an entertaining fashion than win in a methodical way. It's no wonder why Kobe is one of his favorite players. He was also behind the whole Rodman ordeal even though West didn't want any part of it. I can't say that I blame him because there are fans out there that think like him, especially the celebrities.
> ...



I agree PJ back would be a good situation. He's the type coach this team needs a structured disciplined gameplan. 

But come on about Buss the man has been the reason for most the the Lakers glory. He likes a fast breaking style BUT he was content on winning with Shaq in the post and the slow down game. We didn't win the title the last 2 years so he didn't break up a champion for a fastbreak style. He just figured if we're gonna lose lets be exciting and uptempo and energize the Staple Center. 

I'd think Kobe and PJ would get along fine with Shaq not around. PJ would have to use Kobe as his on court Vet liason with the other players. 

Kobe would be his main star. The relationship would change. If they could get past some hard feelings.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I really think this is gonna happen. 

Lakers have a press conference at 3pm EST, Rudy T. will be there, probably to announce his resignation.

PJ will be coming soon.....:yes:


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> I really think this is gonna happen.
> PJ will be coming soon.....:yes:


 I really don´t think soo. IF Phil Jackson come back to the Lakers, a BIG if, this will be in the off-season, whit a training camp, not during the season.:no:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luizmelo</b>!
> I really don´t think soo. IF Phil Jackson come back to the Lakers, a BIG if, this will be in the off-season, whit a training camp, not during the season.:no:


I agree. Jackson will not put his reputation on the line for a team that is already halfway into the season. He's going to want an entire offseason to implement his offense and select his personnel. Jackson may agree in principle to coach the Lakers but I think both sides will wait until after the season is over to make an announcement. We'll likely have an interim coach for the rest of the season.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

No chance


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Real good chance he's coming back imho.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Real good chance he's coming back imho.


:yes: 

Although I will accept the proposition that he might want to wait until next season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jackson would be great for the offense, though even then he has his setbacks with the rigid way he implemented the tri over the years, especially last season.

But even with the O knowledge base he brings and his ego-soothing abilities, his personnel demands have been absolutely horrible with the Lakers. Slow, unathletic tri-fit matadors is the name of the game for Phil, and that means more Waltons and more Cooks. Not that those players are bad, they can fit very important (limited) roles. But the Lakers need to look for defenders right now, and Phil hasn't shown any interest or inclination in acquiring such players between 2000 and 2004. His team's defensive discipline and philosophy got worse over the last few years as well, so I question how well he can teach defense to the young kids on this team. 

Also, people using his Bulls teams as proof he was a good defensive coach are totally mistaken. Jordan, Pippen and Rodman were spectacular individual defenders with amazing physiques. Pippen and Rodman were annual DPOY candidates at their position and Jordan was All Defensive worthy every year, Jackson didn't do anything to make that happen. All the Lakers have is Kobe, who's not as good defensively as Jordan was (but relatively close), and no where near a Pippen or Rodman defensively (or on the boards for that matter).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

u know what...as much as i think about it...i think that jackson is really considering this and that they will get PJ back as head coach and maybe the lakers could be a contender when they get someone this offseason.....


HOLD ON FOKES....MR. MOOOOOOMENTIOM HAS SWICHED ADRESSES


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> u know what...as much as i think about it...i think that jackson is really considering this and that they will get PJ back as head coach and maybe the lakers could be a contender when they get someone this offseason.....
> 
> 
> HOLD ON FOKES....MR. MOOOOOOMENTIOM HAS SWICHED ADRESSES


Trust me, PJ is coming back.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

IF u read into that article it has these interesting paragraphs...

'Laker owner Jerry Buss, General Manager Mitch Kupchak and sidelined star Kobe Bryant met privately for half an hour during the first quarter of Tuesday's game against the Portland Trail Blazers — "just chatting," Kupchak said afterward.

But Laker sources said Bryant was asked in the meeting what he would think if Jackson were approached about returning, and Bryant said he would agree to it.'


Sound interesting HUH? 

i think it might just go through


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

im actually starting to believe this PJ stuff... i'd be very very very excited to see him return. yup i would.

he can turn Odom to an all-star and it will do a lot to show people Kobe didnt force his *** out and does like him as a coach (expecially since Kobe will have to be the star)

*but think... what would Shaq think about all this?? and if Phil really likes Shaq as he says would he do this to him?*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bring on Tex Winters as an assistant coach and let Hamblin run the team the rest of the year. I'd really like to see how that works out. Make a judgment call after that. That gives Hamblin/Winters/et al a good solid half a season (and maybe the playoffs) to prove their worth as coaches.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I think Odom would be a nice fit in the triangle.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

1150 says Phil's agent has stated Phil will NOT coach the Lakers this year...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 1150 says Phil's agent has stated Phil will NOT coach the Lakers this year...


But next year I think it's very likely.. Hamblen will coach the rest of this year I believe..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we can always hope:gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeanie Buss Interview appeared on KSPN-AM's "Big Show"

LOS ANGELES - Jeanie Buss appeared on KSPN-AM's "Big Show" this afternoon to discuss the possibility that her boyfriend, Phil Jackson, would return to Los Angeles to coach the Lakers. The following are selected excerpts of Buss' comments to co-hosts Steve Mason and John Ireland:

*Jeanie Buss also revealed that in past conversations with Jackson, the former Laker coach was impressed by the current state of the team's talent pool: *
"I'm not a basketball expert, but Phil is, and we'd watch the (Laker) games together and he would tell me, 'this a good team. I know the Lakers will be a player in the (future) free agent market, but I think this team is good today. Any team with Kobe Bryant on it can win a championship.'"

*Jeanie Buss on why Jackson would consider returning as Lakers coach: *
"This Laker roster is full of talent and good players. ... He likes this organization. He likes working for my dad. He loves L.A. and the fans. He likes this roster of players as it is today. And I think he does like me (laughs)."

*Jeanie Buss on if Phil Jackson dislikes Kobe Bryant:*
"It isn't true (about Jackson hating Bryant. Human beings in relationships are full of conflict. By nature, there's conflict. Phil's book (which included disparaging remarks about Bryant) was an honest portrayal of that year alone.

"He (Jackson) admires Kobe. He thinks he's one of the best players in NBA. Phil is a cagey guy and he isn't going to a team that can't win. He thinks this team today has potential to be a playoff contender. And he's said that any team with Kobe Bryant on it can win a championship." 

(Interesting...)


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> No chance


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd say there's a 40-60 chance of Phil returning. However, he certainly would not be returning during this season. He would return at the conclusion of this year. Phil wants a year off vacationing and it clearly takes more than a couple days to get used to his offense.

Hamblen will finish the year, well at least....he should.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'd say there's a 40-60 chance of Phil returning. However, he certainly would not be returning during this season. He would return at the conclusion of this year. Phil wants a year off vacationing and it clearly takes more than a couple days to get used to his offense.
> 
> Hamblen will finish the year, well at least....he should.


 I agree. :yes:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Dr. Bus's daughter speaks to LA times.*

Something interesting I read from the latimes.com




> When I read that Phil Jackson and Luc Longley were swimming together in the Indian Ocean, I called Jeanie Buss to find out if there was something she wasn't telling me.





> "My dad has got enough to worry about than trying to find me a husband," she said with a laugh. "All I know is it's taken me longer to get to Laker games this season, and I'd like Phil to coach again so I'd have somebody to go with me in the carpool lane."





> "I'm not going to have anything to do with that decision from a Laker standpoint; that's my dad," she said. "But I know Phil thinks any team with Kobe Bryant on it can win a championship. It's also my sense that Phil is going to be coaching in the NBA next season, and Phil's a cagey guy. He's going to want to go some place where he can win, so figure it out."





> "I've been telling my dad for a while this is a good team, young and very athletic with a lot of skill and potential," said Jeanie, who is the Lakers' executive vice president of business operations. "A lot of that is what Phil pointed out to me while we watched the games on TV. He loves this Laker team, and thinks it's a great team. I know Phil, and he wouldn't say that just to make me feel better."





> "There are people who believe you have to be best friends, but that's not Phil's way with any of his players. Phil loves to win, and he looks at Kobe and says, 'This guy is unbelievable and he has the talent to take me where I want to go.'


Me likey.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe can now be the Laker Player/Coach.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Rumor from a guy at LG:

"PJ will be the next coach of the Lakers barring any unforseen changes. P.S. The same source who told me about coach K and the Phillip and Jeanie weight room romp."

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?topic=77738&forum=1&36

The source has given some credible information in the past, so we will just have to wait and see...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Shaq's Thoughts...*

Article

_The prospect of Phil Jackson and Kobe Bryant reuniting in Los Angeles wouldn't surprise Shaquille O'Neal. 

Before his Miami Heat (news) played the Cleveland Cavaliers (news) on Thursday night, O'Neal said he'll wish Jackson well if his old coach returns to his old job. 


"I'm not surprised, because he's like the only one that's left," O'Neal said. "He knows the system. He has a relationship with the system. He'll probably get a great deal, great money and I wish him well."

*O'Neal also hinted that there was more to Tomjanovich's decision than what was publicly revealed. *"I know the real deal. Officer O'Neal knows it all, baby. ... But I won't be the first to talk about it." 

_


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Source: Knicks top Phil's list 



> Says Jackson isn't coming back to Lakers or to NBA this season, but that he could work with Isiah as his boss



that story is from a NY news paper...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Source: Knicks top Phil's list
> 
> 
> ...


If its not the NY times i wouldnt put to much faith into it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Coaching Not on Jackson's Schedule*

His agent says he has many commitments and won't be available until next season. Lakers say they're not hiring in the near future.

By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer

Phil Jackson returned to the world of modern technology, but he and the Lakers took stock of their individual situations, exhaled, and did nothing Friday that would bring them closer together.

Jackson, vacationing off the coast of western Australia, had been out of cellphone range for two days before sailing back to shore and boarding a plane bound for New Zealand, not Los Angeles.

Jackson's agent said his client would continue his trek, expected to last until the end of February, and should not be looked upon to fill any coaching positions in the short term, be it with the Lakers, New York Knicks or other teams "on both sides of the Mississippi."

"Whoever wins the Phil derby shouldn't look for him to report for duty until the 2005-06 season," Todd Musburger said. "He has other obligations that he has agreed to and Phil is so very careful about making sure that he follows through on things he's agreed to. I know he would not disrupt his schedule when he returns."

Jackson, 59, has lined up several speaking engagements in March and April, many of them motivational or charitable appearances, Musburger said.

"He didn't leave for this trip thinking he would come back for a coaching situation," Musburger said. "When he returns, it's a mix of family, business, charity, all the things that a guy who's worked his tail off for so many years would like to do.

"March and April are months that are very filled with plans that have been made for him. The demand for Phil is higher than it has ever been."

The Lakers, meanwhile, are holding off on a quick reaction to Rudy Tomjanovich's sudden resignation and said they have not contacted Jackson. For now, they are content to move along with longtime assistant Frank Hamblen as their coach, curious to see which direction the wind will blow during a five-game trip that begins Sunday in Houston and ends Feb. 13 in Cleveland.

"People need to just relax and take a deep breath," Laker spokesman John Black said. "We're not going to be doing anything any time soon. Both management and the team have confidence in Frank to lead us. If we do hire a coach to replace Frank, it's not going to happen any time in the near future."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3937085.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------

